

How I Joined Teach for America—and Got Sued for $20 Million (2003) - flyingsword
http://www.city-journal.org/html/13_1_how_i_joined.html

======
davesims
Another perspective, not so flattering of the author:

[http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/archives/individual/2003_04...](http://www.washingtonmonthly.com/archives/individual/2003_04/000953.php)

~~~
npsimons
Interesting; but while that article reveals that the OP didn't handle things
the best way (and left out the OP's own transgressions), it actually confirms
pretty much everything from the OP. This link, with so little detail, almost
feels like an ad hom . . .

------
glenra
Given the situation described, I'd be inclined to install a security camera in
the classroom. Then if one kid punches another or starts walking around the
room there'd be a video record of what happened that you could show a parent
or court - it wouldn't depend so much on subjective testimony and would keep
both the teachers and the students more honest. Is there some reason this
can't be done?

~~~
stinkychicken
My thoughts as well in regards to CYA'ing. Every state and school district
have their laws but I imagine recording in any fashion is illegal as it
violates the privacy of the student(s). Frankly, I disbelieve the author's
assertion that D.C. law preventing teachers from interviening in student
fights. No matter the district, schools are still responsible for the well
being of their students.

------
ada1981
Corporal punishment is still legal (and used) in 19 US States. Something like
250,000 kids a year are legally beaten by educators.

[http://www.huffingtonpost.com/anthony-adams/223190-kids-
lega...](http://www.huffingtonpost.com/anthony-adams/223190-kids-legally-
beate_b_559428.html)

------
jefftchan
FYI this article is dated 2003.

~~~
jmcgough
haha, you can tell from the 637 width tabled page :p

------
brianmcconnell
And I thought my middle school math teacher had it bad. His name was Dick
Working.

------
bbissoon
...Too long to read.

